# getting organized...again



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

About once a month I have to get organized.It takes about that long for things to get scattered


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Keeping the shop area on the jobs organized is very important as well


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

Do you service sprayers? If not...you have a nice collection.


----------



## scottjr (Jan 14, 2012)

I see you use the Collosus. They are the easiest to clean and hold a good bit of paint.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Nice Aaron. I enjoy shop organization too. Treated myself to a couple quiet hours of it today in fact.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Usually, Sunday Mornings, after a couple of cups of coffee on the couch with the wife,it's off to organize the shop,yard work ans supplies for Monday  Life is good


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

epretot said:


> Do you service sprayers? If not...you have a nice collection.


No I don't. We actually have 2 out being serviced and a couple more on the jobs.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

aaron61 said:


> Usually, Sunday Mornings, after a couple of cups of coffee on the couch with the wife,it's off to organize the shop,yard work ans supplies for Monday  Life is good


Same here. Its about 100 yard walk. Just far enough away. More than anything, it allows me to study the white board and get my head around the coming week but without the stress of the phone.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Very nice


----------



## Painter-Aaron (Jan 17, 2013)

nice shop there Aaron. I can only count the days till I am able to get my hands on a nice garage or shed to store all my stuff, right now I have to lug everything that I don't keep in my truck through to the back of my house to a narrow storage room! One day..


----------

